# monitor for gaming



## pritamk (Mar 28, 2011)

i want to buy a full HD LCD monitor for gaming and watching HD movies
my budget is 10K 
bigger the size the better
resolution 1920*1080
also plz tell me the use of d-Sub, dvi and hdmi connectivity so that i can choose the monitor accordingly
i m planning to buy sandy bridge procy and mobo and ATI 6950 or Nvidia 560. so plz suggest monitor suitable for this combination


----------



## sanithkk81 (Mar 28, 2011)

Dell ST2220M 21.5" @8,400
And go for AMD phenom II series with ATI gpu. It'll be cheaper than intel+nvidia and gives better performance


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Mar 28, 2011)

Benq E2220HD -10k.. best acc. to ur budget


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 30, 2011)

Dell ST2220L - 8.7K


----------



## himangshu (Mar 30, 2011)

BenQ G2420HD@11K


----------



## slashragnarok (Apr 2, 2011)

I second the DELL ST2220L.


----------



## ankit0_0 (Apr 3, 2011)

samsung b2230 for 8.2k better then benq  and dell st2220L


----------

